# Solar Cooker from grill?



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

We have an propane grill that is only 3 years old but the burner is shot and it would cost almost as much to buy a replacement then a new one so we bought the new grill. We would like to turn the 3 year old grill into a solar cooker if possible. I have no idea how to go about it. I have seen metal boxes that are either lined with foil or painted black and cardboard that is lined with foil. What do we need to do with it to make it work? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Found this.

http://solarcooking.wikia.com/wiki/Windshield_Shade_Solar_Cooker

They used solar sun shade to turn kettle bbq into solar cooker. It might give you some ideas how to go about your conversion.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://solarcooking.org/plans/

Well, that site seems to have several variations of the solar cookers, so there may be one that can be adapted to your ex-grill.

Angie


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for the links. I may be able to get something put together easily. It is frustrating to spend a chunk of money on something and have it last about a year and a half. This way we can still use it.


----------

